# Tie Down Your Kipor 3500!



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, we have always stored our Kipor generator inside the Outback while traveling. I found a good spot (in the 28BHS) at the bottom of the queen bed, between the bed, and the sofa (when the slide is in). I just lift up the bottom of the queen bed, and shove it in there. It stays put.

Well, after our last trip, my wife was in there cleaning up and moved the generator to get to some blankets. I didn't check on it before I hitched up and drove to dump the tank.

Well, as many of you know the Kipor 3500 has some handy little WHEELS on it.

Well, I got back from dumping and went to get somthing out of the trailer, and noticed the generator wasn't under the bed. It was under the toilet! I am not sure how many times I accelerated and slowed down but I imagine that generator ran up and down the length of the trailer, bouncing off the bed on the front end and ramming the bathroom door/wall on the back end.

It had pushed the wall into the bathroom and the door was jammed. I couldn't get it open without taking the trim off. I didn't think to take pictures, but I got most of it repaired. The 2x2 or whatever it is that supports the base of the wall split and then nothing kept the wall from swinging in and out of the bathroom. I don't know if it is worth removing the entire wall to get to the little 2x2 at the base. My neighbor had a good suggestion to just use some 1/4 round and pin nail it on the outside and inside of the bathroom wall. I think that would be plenty strong, and wouldn't look too bad at all.

Just a reminder so this doesn't happen to anyone else!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Yowsah! That wasn't pretty.

I know what you mean on the 28, it is like a landing strip for things to roll around on.

kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That stinks. BUT - it could have been worse. If that wall is the only damage, consider yourself fortunate. I'm glad it wasn't too bad. The quarter round will probably work fine.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

under the toilet???


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll bet it was exciting inside the Outback as the generator (battering ram) ran up and down the length.







Glad it didn't mess things up really bad.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...did any gas spill out? I don't carry my generator in the Outback, simply because I don't want gas (or it's fumes) in the trailer.

Glad things were not worse...lesson learned eh?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

we had a 12 pk of pop that was opened tip over







, and had cans rolling around that 'runway' on our 28bhs for almost 200 miles







last summer. I have no idea why one didn't explode. needless to say, we never opened those cans for fear of the nuclear detonation














contained within!!

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Ouch.
> [snapback]90606[/snapback]​


Exactly!


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow...did any gas spill out? I don't carry my generator in the Outback, simply because I don't want gas (or it's fumes) in the trailer.
> 
> Glad things were not worse...lesson learned eh?
> 
> ...


The Kipor is suprisingly clean. it doesn't let off any odor. It was stored in there for about a month one time with a full tank of gas, and I walked in there and didn't smell anything except campfire ash from our last trip.

We usually just make sure it is cooled off enough before we tuck it under the end of the matress.

I agree with you guys about it could've been much worse. If the axles rubbed the cabinets it could have scratched them up, or if it ran by the carpet along the front of the slide, it could have tore that. I was lucky. And I have one more thing to add to my "saftey checklist" now.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

6pack said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...did any gas spill out?Â I don't carry my generator in the Outback, simply because I don't want gas (or it's fumes) in the trailer.
> ...


Wish I had one to worry about !! It's on my list for this summer (but I have a long list).









Mainly I wanted to say that I love your signature picture.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, I'll add to kymont - I love the new sig pic. It looks great!

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Yeah, I'll add to kymont - I love the new sig pic. It looks great!
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]90841[/snapback]​


Its an official hijack

6Pack...I Love the pic also









You better readjust the hitch tho, you re not pulling that Outbacklevel









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the lesson learned









I just noticed your sig pic
















Thor


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'll add to kymont - I love the new sig pic.Â It looks great!
> ...


What are you talking about John? I checked it with a bran new bubble level I just bought at ToonTown. It says it is as straight as can be!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My table came loose on the way home from the dealer.(5 hour drive). Not a permanent scratch on anything but that sucker did some traveling. I left a insulated coffee mug full of course on the counter next to the stove and had driven about 25 miles in the mountains before I remembered. It hadn't budged. Figure that one out.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I left a insulated coffee mug full of course on the counter next to the stove and had driven about 25 miles in the mountains before I remembered. It hadn't budged. Figure that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently, that coffee mug was well-schooled in how to behave. It didn't want to be responsible for a making a mess.







Where can I get one like that?

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I left a insulated coffee mug full of course on the counter next to the stove and had driven about 25 miles in the mountains before I remembered. It hadn't budged. Figure that one out.
> ...


Last trip almost 500 miles going home. Go to empty the fridge of the perishables and find a partial cup of milk my DD did not finish but wanted to save for later. Not a drop left the cup!!! I think the gremlin in my trailer only want to spill dry goods as it always seems that the pantry is dumped out. I have latches for it but always seem to forget them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > nascarcamper said:
> ...


How often do you guys see people driving down the road with something on their bumper? Happens a lot here, as people are in such a rush to get out of the rain.


----------

